# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  How to pronounce - простите

## tohca

How do you pronounce  *простите*
as in excuse me  when you are calling someone for attention. 
Also, which is more commonly used,  *простите* or *извините?*

----------


## TATY

Firstly it is spelt   спасиб*о*

----------


## net surfer

Don't have a mic here.
About the difference you can read this thread - http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=3036

----------


## tohca

Thanks Taty - have corrected the spelling. This is my first attempt to write something in Russian. 
Thanks net surfer - now I know the difference.

----------


## Gerty

That's my first attempt to record my voice, so please correct me if I did it wrong.

----------


## DDT

I could not hear anything!

----------


## andrewsco

Turn up the volume - it is quite faint, but it sounds like a good pronunciation. 
Thanks
Andy

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I think Gerty's pronounciation was terrible! Are you polish Gerty?   ::   ::   ::  Sorry   ::

----------


## Gerty

Actually, I'm Kremlin gremlin   ::

----------


## saibot

We're gremlins from the Kremlin!  Da da da da da 
OMG I love that....

----------


## Dogboy182

Her pronunciation sounded just fine to me.

----------


## Lampada

> Her pronunciation sounded just fine to me.

 I second it.  Хорошо получилось.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

It was a joke.   ::   ::

----------


## tohca

Спасибо. 
Sounds soft but very clear. 
And I think you have a lovely voice too. Sounded warm and friendly.

----------


## tohca

sorry folks, i just edited the subject to better reflect the thread. 
hope this section picks up with more questions and pronounciations.

----------


## fantom605

Very nice voice, Gerty!   ::  
 -Fantom

----------


## Gerty

Спасибо   ::

----------


## MasterAdmin

Guys mean your voice is sexy  ::

----------


## fantom605

> Guys mean your voice is sexy

   Дададада!!!    :P  
 -Fantom

----------


## Dogboy182

Is it just me or is the б in спасибо soft(er)?

----------


## Rtyom

> Is it just me or is the б in спасибо soft(er)?

 Not forced.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by MasterAdmin  Guys mean your voice is sexy      Дададада!!!    :P  
>  -Fantom

 For American ear?  ::

----------


## fantom605

> For American ear?

   For any ear, I'd wager, but yes, definitely from an American ear!   ::  
 -Fantom

----------


## Souljacker

Well, mine is definitively not an American ear, though I loved Gerty's voice too. Sexy indeed.  That gimme thoughts   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Well, mine is definitively not an American ear, though I loved Gerty's voice too. Sexy indeed.  That gimme thoughts

 It's strange, but for me it doesn't sound sexy. We have, I assume, different understanding of audible sexiness. I admit Gerty's voice to be interesting, but not something else. There are many similar voices at my place, so I might have got used to them. And don't omit the fact that gerty originally comes from my city, as she told us some time ago in the "fun" lounge.

----------


## TATY

I think Gerty speaks to quickly for learners to here the pronunciation clearly.

----------


## ReDSanchous

Maybe. But only for learners. If she starts speaking more slowly the Russians here will say her pronunciation is strange. Therefore, I think it would be a good idea to say in advance that what you have recorded is recorded slowly.

----------


## Souljacker

> Originally Posted by Souljacker  Well, mine is definitively not an American ear, though I loved Gerty's voice too. Sexy indeed.  That gimme thoughts     It's strange, but for me it doesn't sound sexy. We have, I assume, different understanding of audible sexiness. I admit Gerty's voice to be interesting, but not something else. There are many similar voices at my place, so I might have got used to them. And don't omit the fact that gerty originally comes from my city, as she told us some time ago in the "fun" lounge.

 I just stole you avatar ^^

----------


## TATY

> Maybe. But only for learners. If she starts speaking more slowly the Russians here will say her pronunciation is strange. Therefore, I think it would be a good idea to say in advance that what you have recorded is recorded slowly.

 I know, but the person who requested the pronunciation is a learner.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by Souljacker  Well, mine is definitively not an American ear, though I loved Gerty's voice too. Sexy indeed.  That gimme thoughts     It's strange, but for me it doesn't sound sexy. We have, I assume, different understanding of audible sexiness. I admit Gerty's voice to be interesting, but not something else. There are many similar voices at my place, so I might have got used to them. And don't omit the fact that gerty originally comes from my city, as she told us some time ago in the "fun" lounge.   I just stole you avatar ^^

 Avatarjacker! Steal it, it's not mine anyway.

----------


## ReDSanchous

> I know, but the person who requested the pronunciation is a learner.

 Of course! What's the use of recording your voice for a native Russian speaker?   ::   Next time I'm making a recording I'll know that.

----------


## MalenkayaKatinka

> I know, but the person who requested the pronunciation is a learner.
> 			
> 		  Of course! What's the use of recording your voice for a native Russian speaker?    Next time I'm making a recording I'll know that.

   ::

----------

